# Bluetooth?



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

This may have been discussed before, but now that people are getting their cars, can someone explain to me what the little telephone button on the steering wheel will do for me when I get my Eos? My fingers are fervently crossed that it means a Bluetooth phone connection......


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (ChicagoVW)*

Great question I was wondering the exact thing. While I was at the dealer on monday I noticed the telepone symbol on the steering wheel as well but forgot to inquire about it. Anyone have any info on it?


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Bluetooth? (ehdg eos)*

it has no function here in the US. they use the same steering wheel in Europe where I believe it functions properly for the bluetooth set up. might as well forget it is even on the wheel.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (RockinGti)*

I don't get that -- but I also don't currently have a Bluetooth setup in my car, so I'm not 100% certain how it works. I get Bluetooth, just not what's required to integrate it into your car. Seems like you should just be able to hook it up regardless of where you are.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Bluetooth? (ChicagoVW)*

in theory that would be ideal. I think there are even different versions of bluetooth and compatibility from what I hear. it's the biggest pain in the but thing that I detest about these cars. it's the one question that I can say with 100% certaintity I get asked everytime. It does seem very silly that VW can't make this work in the US. I find it hard to believe that it is a cost issue.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (RockinGti)*

Thanks for your candor. I do know my local audiophile car specialists have some kind of kit they can install in any car to take advantage of the bluetooth technology of your cell phone if so equipped. Maybe such an aftermarket specialist in your area can tie it into the little button on the wheel???


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

The phone button works with a car-kit (cradle and cable connection for specific cell models), which is very expensive. No Bluetooth as an option here in Europe.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: Bluetooth? (northvw)*

I have a bluetooth set up in my car and it works great. However none of it is a factory part. I have replaced the radio with a Alpine unit and use the Alpine bluetooth kit. There is a motorola kit that will integrate with your factory radio. It will mute the radio when you make and recieve a call but you will get no information like caller id or your phone book on the radio display. It also requires that you mount a seperate piece that has the pick-up and hang-up the phone buttons on it somewhere in the car. I have yet to see anyone successfully integrate the steering wheel button with anytype of aftermarket kit. I'm sure someday it will happen but haven't seen it yet. The button on the wheel is connected thru a can-bus connection which I don't believe anything aftermarket uses. even if something did I don't think it's universal,I'm betting you would still need some type of software to make it work.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (RockinGti)*

I for one would buy an aftermarket bluetooth activation kit for the eos steering wheel if it came in under 750. However I would expect the following features.
*Single button activate/deactivate (the button on the steering wheel)
*Stealth mic mounted near driver
*Integration with stereo to mute and display caller id / number being dialed
*Full ability to use voice commands once button is pushed.
My assumption is that all of these features would be standard if VW ever devloped a bluetooth system for their car but I would be willing to purchase a third party system if vw drops the ball.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (aflaedge)*

That would be great if such a kit were available from VW as an upgrade in the price range mentioned. We can hope that the little phone button is there in contemplation of such a featured add on later.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

From what I know, Pioneer has an adapter that uses the steering wheel buttons.
I am drooling over Pioneer AVIC HD 1 BT, which is a 2 din multimedia center with DVD playback, Navigation, Bluetooth with phonebook integration and 30 GB hard drive for ripping CDs. You should ask your local Pioneer dealer, but I am pretty sure it is perfect for the EOS and the adapter should make use of the phone button. I have seen it installed on a couple of Golf MK5s so it should fit like a glove! I have to admit it is very expensive (at least here in Europe).



_Modified by Speedster356 at 11:30 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

they do have an adapter that uses steering wheel buttons but I'm almost positive they wont' work with VW's. Most other cars haven't been using the can-bus system for the steering wheel controls. I found an adapter that works with Pioneer units but it doesn't make any mention of being able to integrate with the steering wheel controls. We will have an answer to our problems soon I believe. there is a company called pac-audio that has been making high quality interfaces. I have used these products many time when intergrating factory controls with aftermarket stereos. I think it might be usable for the factory radios but we will have to wait and see. here's the link:
http://www.pac-audio.com/produ...rface
it's call the swi-can scroll down a little from the top to see it and the cars it works for. you can see on their home page that they want people to be beta-testers for the new adapter. maybe someone local can hook up with them.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

With the release of the new VW Tiguan today, we get a glimpse of what updated navigation (with Bluetooth) units might look like. Also take note of the DSG knob. 











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:55 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_With the release of the new VW Tiguan today, we get a glimpse of what updated navigation (with Bluetooth) units might look like. Also take note of the DSG knob.

Take note: there appears to be an SD-card slot below the screen on the head unit. AT least that is what it looks like to me. Considering the Audi version of the nav (aka "RNS") already has offered SD-card slots for a few years now... it only makes sense for VW to offer the same. YAY!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Dang. How many cows died to make that interior? Now don't get me wrong, I do like leather seats. But this is way beyond that. Looks like VW's answer to Ford's King Ranch edition trucks...

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_With the release of the new VW Tiguan today, we get a glimpse of what updated navigation (with Bluetooth) units might look like. Also take note of the DSG knob.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

Hehe, maybe it's leatherette.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I want that freakin shifter knob!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

If you really want some good high resolution pictures of cars, I recommend the "net car show" website.
I was looking at pictures of the 2007 Touran, and sure enough, two pictures had the updated Bluetooth (and MP3) touchscreen navigation just like the Tiguan concept above. I wonder if there's gonna be a mid-model update for say spring 07 for the Golf/Jetta/Eos/Passat because really, VW is behind the industry on Bluetooth at this point.
Here's the link to the 1600X1200 hi-res view. At least its in a regular production car now. 
http://www.netcarshow.com/volk...8.htm 



















_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:31 PM 12-31-2006_


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*steering wheel phone buttons + parrot BT seems to work fine on golf with a mod ...*

have a close look here ...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2869173
or jump here
http://www.parrotkits.com/steeringwheel.html


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: steering wheel phone buttons + parrot BT seems to work fine on golf with a mod ... (bougy)*

The Canadian edition of DriveGear magazine has an advertisement inside the front cover for a Motorola Bluetooth car kit, model IHF 1000.
Since it hasn't been mentioned here previously I thought I would bring to your attention.
Looks like there is a small control module that mounts on the dash, but the ad says it is integrated into the vehicles audio system, and provides voice activated control (voice dial).
Claims to work seamlessly with VW vehicles.
I would post a scan of the ad, but haven't figured out how to add photos to the post yet.
Kevin


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: steering wheel phone buttons + parrot BT seems to work fine on golf with a mod ... (just4fun)*

Link is here
http://www.motorola.com/automo....html
However it suffers from the same problem as number of the other solutions, namely
1. Does not use the VW Steering wheel controls
2. Does not intergrate into Radio / NAV / MFD display to show caller id info.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: steering wheel phone buttons + parrot BT seems to work fine on golf with a mod ... (bougy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bougy* »_have a close look here ...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2869173


As Bougy has linked here. This is a fully functional interface to enable the steering wheel button with a bluetooth interface. It DOES enable voice dialing if your phone supports it. It DOES NOT enable accessing your phone contact book via the car display or buttons. It will not display Caller ID information in the MFD. The MFD will display "phone", and it will mute whatever is playing (radio, sat, CD) and put the phone call over the car speakers. It includes a microphone that can be placed in the overhead light console to completely hide everything. the module goes behind the dash, leaving nothing visible. It has been installed in cars with factory nav. It really seems to have all the basic bases covered.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: steering wheel phone buttons + parrot BT seems to work fine on golf with a mod ... (ATC98092)*

Can you confirm whether this will work in a vehicle which is equipped the DYNAUDIO option. 
My concern (and at least one Parrot reseller's concern here in the US) is that the solution relies on sitting between the Audio System and the Cars Speakers. 
Eg, it does not provide a _LINE_LEVEL_ signal back to the car's audio system which the OEM audio system then sends to the speakers, it intercepts and mutes the current output from the audio system and sends an _AMPLIFIED_ signal directly to the speakers. 
If you have a DYNAUDIO system installed which has external amplifiers that are expecting a LINE_LEVEL, rather than _AMPLIFIED_ signal this could get really expensive the first time you recieve a call. 
Belive me, I would be all over this system in a second if someone could confirm that it has been successfully installed in a configuration where it routes a LINE_LEVEL signal back to the car's audio, rather than an amplified signal directly to the speakers...



_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:54 PM 1-13-2007_


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

I understand. And if we put a stand alone additional speaker that receives the amplified signal from parrot, that should work I think (you can still let the mute connected to the radio, it will cut it off and then you ear via this speaker (ok for me).


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

btw, at the end, does the amplified out signal comes from the audicom box or via the parrot CK3000 ?, just want to right contact the support team here in europe (audicom is italian and parrot is french ... I'm not far from those countries ...and speak also french and italian, that helps)
thx
bougy


_Modified by bougy at 12:32 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: BMW amd Bluetooth*

If you get the premium package for the new BMW retractable hardtop convertible it includes the Bluetooth technology.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (bougy)*

My understanding is that it's the parrot box that output's the amplified signal... The audiocom box simply allows the steering wheel controls to be used in place of the Parrot's control module. 
A nice solution would be if the Audiocom box could be used with this unit....
http://www.tellphone.com/index...d=140
Which appears to come from
http://www.funkwerkdabendorf.d...aa4ba
This unit outputs a line-level signal that could be routed back into the OEM audio unit. In my mind the killer soln would be if someone could come up with an interface that would allow the MFD to act as the display component of this solution.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Here's the install guide for the Parrot kit in a VW
http://www.parrot.biz/document...W.pdf
and the generic user manual
http://www.parrot.biz/usa/supp...a.pdf
and the manual for the TELLPHONE soln
http://www.tellphone.com/index...=view


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (ChicagoVW)*

On the VW UK site there is a list of interior extras for the 07 Passat which includes the following.
"Telephone preparation with handsfree - Bluetooth compatible - Including 10 button keyboard and voice control - 575
*Only in conjunction with multifunction steering wheel - phones must be compatible with rSAP (rSIM Access Profile), please contact your retailer for phone compatibility. Must be ordered in conjunction with 2Zone electronic climate control on SE models."
http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/ne...tions
However the EOS site says the following. 
"Multifunction steering wheel features telephone control button, this will not work on UK models"

It would be interesting to find out what the differences are between the 07 Passat and 07 Eos. I assume that they have identical steering wheels but different stereo's.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (aflaedge)*

I found this explanation for the lack of bluetooth in the US market.
"Volkswagen offers no Bluetooth cell phone compatibility with the 2007 Passat Wagon for the American market. It will be cold comfort to U.S. buyers, but in Europe and Asia, the car will ship with the option of a Bluetooth car phone kit that uses the new SIM Access Profile. This system allow the car to temporarily "borrow" the SIM card from your cell phone, allowing the onboard phone interface to use an external GSM antenna. In the United States, only T-Mobile and Cingular use the GSM standard (that is, those with SIM cards), possibly explaining why the system isn't available here. Still we feel that VW seems to be ignoring the North American market by not offering a Bluetooth option that will work with the majority of America's Bluetooth-enabled cell phones."
http://www.hvwc.org/html/modul...old=0 
I wonder if the GSM antenna is in the EOS trunk regardless? If so can we still tap into that technology provided we have Cingular / T-Mobile? Ya know an external antenna like that should have a hard wire connection in the cabin regardless of bluetooth integration.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth? (aflaedge)*

Hi Chris:
The NAR Phaeton owners discussed the Bluetooth issue with the staff at the Phaeton factory when we held our GTG there last year. It seems that the rub is this: SAP, or SIM Access Profile, is supported on less than 1% of the cell phones sold (by volume) in North America, and the GSM standard (which is the standard that uses SIM cards) is not universal in North America.
So, the NAR market would be better served by Bluetooth handsfree protocol, rather than SAP protocol.
Volkswagen sells a Motorola kit through the VW dealerships that offers 'plug and play' capability with most current VW products. It can be installed by the VW dealers, and is supported by VW of America. Here is a link to more information about it: Motorola IHF-1000. I think there is also a fair bit of information about this kit in the current issue of the VW DriverGear magazine. For some unknown reason, it's not listed on the DriverGear website, though.
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Bluetooth? (PanEuropean)*

I'm still voting for this solution, although its currently vaporware.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I find it odd with the number of cars that VW sells in NAR that they have not developed a better option than the Motorola add-on. The Motorola kit is available in different formats for different makes of cars. In other vehicles it at least integrates with the car radio. This VW kit doesn't look like it even mutes the radio or plays over the radio's speakers.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth? (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_This VW kit doesn't look like it even mutes the radio or plays over the radio's speakers. 

In fact, it does both of the above. When you buy the Motorola IHF 1000 kit from a Volkswagen dealer, it comes with a special Volkswagen wiring harness that integrates the kit with your specific model of VW, so you get the phone sound through the speaker on the driver door, and you get the entertainment audio muting.
If you don't like the look of the control unit for the Motorola unit, you can install it in the ashtray... it's small enough to fit in there very easily. In fact, it's smaller than two 25¢ coins (two ₤1 coins) sitting side by side.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (PanEuropean)*

But why the heck can't they intergrate the Motorola with the Steering wheel controls.....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (mark_d_drake)*

From what I can the tell the HTC TyTN, known as the Cingular 8525 here in the US, does support SAP. However it's not clear whether anyone's got it working with VW's kit. Anyone know if the UK kit from the Passat could be retro fitted onto a US spec EOS with NAV/Dynaudio


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
When you buy the Motorola IHF 1000 kit from a Volkswagen dealer, it comes with a special Volkswagen wiring harness that integrates the kit with your specific model of VW, so you get the phone sound through the speaker on the driver door, and you get the entertainment audio muting.

Michael, thanks for the explanation. The web link in your earlier post noted that the kit comes with a 5 watt external speaker and no mention of integration with the audio system. I would still like to see a more fully integrated system, but at least this is a viable alternative for those of us that would like to have Bluetooth now.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth? (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_ ...Anyone know if the UK kit from the Passat could be retro fitted onto a US spec EOS with NAV/Dynaudio

Mark:
I think that the problem would be the frequency - in NAR, GSM uses 1900 MHz, in ROW, it uses 900 and 1800.
We have spent _years _working on phone integration in the Phaeton forum, and have no progress to show for it.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth? (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_The web link in your earlier post noted that the kit comes with a 5 watt external speaker and no mention of integration with the audio system...

You are correct Wes. I do apologize for that rather crummy link. If you get a copy of the VW DriverGear magazine (from the parts department of any VW dealer), they have a better write-up on it in there. 
Motorola and VW got into bed with each other on this one, with Motorola making custom IHF-1000 kits for VW, and VW making the wiring harness that goes between the IHF-1000 box and the car. The kit will support any mobile phone (any standard, GSM, TDMA, CDMA, two cans and a string) that supports the 'Bluetooth Handsfree Protocol', which is a lot simpler than rSAP protocol. When used with some models of mobile phone, it also supports voice recognition.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (PanEuropean)*

Damn, forgot that one, it's been so long since I had the Motorola handset where I had to manually switch frequency...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (mark_d_drake)*

Now if only you could replace the Motorola control unit with AudioCom interface that enables the VW steering wheel controls we'd be there..


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (mark_d_drake)*

Here's a link showing the AUDIOCOM SW 100 C for a Q7...
http://www.inprotecnologia.com...6.pdf
I'll try and see I can find an VW/EOS link


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
with Motorola making custom IHF-1000 kits for VW, and VW making the wiring harness that goes between the IHF-1000 box and the car. 

Do we have confirmation of compatability yet on the line level/ Dynaudio issue? I'm glad to see there is that level of integration but I worry it will only work for the standard VW radios and not the dynaudio. I would hate to blow out my speakers on the first phone call?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (aflaedge)*

I just called someone who's trying to see if there's a way to get a line level feed from the Parrot Control box.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (mark_d_drake)*

It appears that some of the dealers have now fitted the Parrot controller with a Dynaudio equipped Vehicle without problems..


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (mark_d_drake)*

Hi Mark,
I'm extremely interested in the Dynaudio/Parrot issue.
By any chance do you have a bit more of details ?
Thanks,
Bougy


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (bougy)*

No but I've order the kit and will hopefully have more details once I receive it..

Full details of installing this kit can be found here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3058315


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 10:04 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth? (mark_d_drake)*

Thank you Mark,
I'm right now in the process of choosing my BT carkit to order so I'll have a chance it will be there when my EOS arrives (has been build last week !!!







) end february (long for a 1.500 km journey).
So I'm really waiting your input ...
Very kind of you,
Bougy


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Is anyone in the UK using a phone kit and the steering wheel controls?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

I've got the audiocom / parrot kit now... Will post how installation goes once I have the car


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

After kicking this issue around a bit myself, I decided to forgo the frustration of trying to get the integration and live with what I consider to be a pretty decent alternative.
Since I already own the Cingular 8125 and have installed the MS Voice Command, I found a car mount that incorporates a hardwire charger and an audio adapter, both for a microphone and a 3.5 audio out.
So... instead of pressing the button on the steering wheel, I press the button on the phone and use my voice command. The downside? It must be in the aux mode to use it over the stereo. So I guess if I get a call while listening to XM, I'll need to hit two buttons.
Now for the upside...
Recently purchased a 4GB memory card for less than $100. Which will fit a very decent amount of tunes (nearly as many as 6 disks of MP3 CD's). On top of this, thevoice command program lets me play tunes by voice activation, as well as make calls, find out my next appointment, etc.
Also recently purchased, the latest Garmin bluetooth GPS combo package. This will run on both my tablet PC and my 8125. I am not sure how well this will suffice for a dedicated nav unit, but I from what I have read, it is a decent implementation. Also, there is a plus to being able to use the system with my tablet and get all the PC features, and a whopping amount of screen real estate available via my tablet for long trips.
Cost breakdown,
Phone (Cingular 8125) - about $500
Voice Command (Microsoft) - $40
Car Kit (seidio) - $125
4GB Mini SD - $85
Garmin GPS Package - $165
Total -$915
But I already owned the phone and voice command, so my cost for the setup is only $375.
This will do most of what the high end integrated systems will do, if not more, since I can use both the gps, and the Phone/MP3 anywhere, such as biking and at work. As far as I am concerned, this is a tremendous value.
So Steve? Why would I but an Ipod?








Oh, it looks cool...











_Modified by jgermuga at 5:34 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

I found this on Nokia's website. Seems like they partnered with VW for the bluetooth "auto phone" in Germany. It says it's for the Passat but wouldn't it work on the EOs as well? Looks like it is all we wanted from an integrated bluetooth kit. 
Unfortunately they don't give you a model number. it just says to contact your dealer.
http://www.online-translator.c....html
http://www.online-translator.c....y=13


_Modified by chocoholic_too at 6:07 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

It requires "Bluetooth SIM Access Profile" as distinct from "Headset or Handsfreee Profile" which as Michael said is only supported by very few high-end phones in the US. My cingular 8525 does actually support this profile however the implementation is reportidy buggy. 

As Michael also pointed out it this unit is actually a complete functional cell phone in its own right, it simply uses bluetooth to access the SIM from you phone in order to authorize calls. Unfortunately since it's currenty targeted at the European market that means that's fairly likely that it's a dual band, as distinct from tri-or-quad band implementation and consequently would not be able to register on the US GSM networks...


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

bummer! looks like i'll stick with my visor mounted hands free for awhile...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

Now if someone who speaks german can confirm that it tri or quad band GSM that would be very interesting. I've also heard bad things about SIM access profile contact upload / download to the car if you use Windows Mobile and have a large number of contacts. I do use windows mobile and have 1800+ contacts so that another thing where I'd want to be able to confirm that it works before trying this route


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

What kind of Uebersetzung is needed?
Freund








Btw:
Anybody interested what drives me around SoCal?
 



_Modified by Freund at 3:15 AM 2-4-2007_


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Freund)*

Quote:
Bluetooth telephone: Two different optional handsfree telephone systems can be used in the Passat. The top-of-the-range system known as the "Premium Mobile Telephone Preparation" identifies a Bluetooth interface. The driver's mobile phone is integrated in the vehicle (wireless) and can remain in his jacket pocket. The actual mobile phone functions in the car are dealt with by a fixed telephone installation that obtains the necessary data from the SIM card of the mobile phone. The driver's mobile phone itself ceases GSM operation during this time. The car phone does not stop using the SIM data until the vehicle is exited and the mobile phone logs itself back into the GSM network. A decisive advantage, particularly for frequent business users who appreciate the reception quality and operating convenience of a powerful car phone. Complicated management of two SIM cards is not required, although the driver can fall back on the full convenience of a fixed installation including phone book display in the multifunction display.
The telephone is operated using a keyboard which slides out of the dashboard via the multifunctional steering wheel or using voice commands. As well as the handsfree facility, the Bluetooth system includes function keys for making information and breakdown calls, a separate keyboard and the voice control system.
Although the mobile phone does not have to be integrated in a special holder, Volkswagen also provides an optional facility for connecting the phone to the in-car network in a special compartment in the central console, where it will also be charged.
Overview of the advantages of the Premium mobile phone service:
* Volkswagen call centre: Information and breakdown call buttons for connecting to the Volkswagen service call centre.

* Reception quality: Good GSM reception quality by means of optimum connection of car telephone to the vehicle antenna.
* Frequencies: !!!







Dual







!!! -band capability of the system.
* The car phone stores user-specific information (phone book, call lists, short dial assignments, SMS, call tones etc.). The user is detected via their SIM card, and when the ignition is switched on a link is automatically established .
* Private space: Undisturbed telephone conversations via Bluetooth headsets.
* Special functions: Call lists, short dialling, SMS.
* Voice quality: Handsfree operation with good audio quality by using a Digital Sound Processor that is coordinated with the vehicle.
* Phone book: Access to the mobile phone telephone book via Bluetooth.
Compatibility: The Premium car phone system can be operated with mobile phones that support the so-called Bluetooth SIM Access Profile. Among others, Nokia models N6230, N6810, N6820, N9300 and the Siemens S65 and SK65 mobile phones have been launched on the market.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Freund)*

And how the heck did that end up here (legally ?). That's a Sharan or a Touran isn't it... Can you bring a TDi polo back with you next time ?


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:51 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Freund)*

Freund, you're a magician.


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

It is a Sharan....TDI
No more comments!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Freund)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freund* »_Quote:
* Frequencies: !!!







Dual







!!! -band capability of the system.


Damn.. Well at least I didn't spend a weekend for nothing with the Parrot Audiocom solution. Freund thanks for the translation...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

Since this is the most extensive Bluetooth thread in the Eos forum, I found a newsworthy note. MotorTrend got a first drive of the new Tiguan compact SUV and some interior shots surfaced (6/5/07) with an updated navigation headunit that appears to be Touchscreen and have a blue colored SD card in the slot. According to Motor Trend, this is the new Siemens RNS 510 (I think they are wrong because only 3 buttons on either side of the screen) radio/navigation system, which includes a 6.5-inch touch screen, a 30-GB hard drive, and off-road navigation that allows up to 500 route points to be recorded during a journey.
This may be a lower model that does not support bluetooth, as there is no steering wheel buttons.








It appears to be slightly different from another modern nav unit seen in both the Touran and Tiguan concept that I pointed to earlier (see below).








SD cards are the future for bringing digital music into your car, not iPods.








I did manage to find a couple of camera phone pictures of the top level navigation headunit as well.



















_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:59 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Oh scheiße, I found a video of the RNS510.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzLWgHuuigw
I'm pissed off, aren't you?












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:19 PM 6-6-2007_


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Oh scheiße, I found a video of the RNS510.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzLWgHuuigw
I'm pissed off, aren't you?

Even more so now, because I wasn't able to order a Nav system at all (for good OR bad). <sigh> I'd certainly like to install this one, however, I'm sure that it would be prohibitively expensive, and really hard to get all the parts wired in. (I'm using the Canadian "upgraded" unit, but not Dynaudio and not Nav)


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (EOSmage)*

wow.. any chance we can get that aftermarket installed in the US? Although I might want to wait for Alpine's touch screen unit. Their new ipod interface is a spot on match and just as fast as using the real thing.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

There was a Tiguan press release June 6th which offered a little more information on the RNS510 navigation.
http://media.vw.com/article_di...10158
"The RNS 510 is controlled using fixed menu buttons, two knobs and a touch screen for the numerous information, entertainment and system functions. In this case a rear-view camera eases the view behind, a standard fitting.
The hardware of the RNS 510 includes a 6.5” wide VGA color display with 800 X 480 pixels and outstanding brilliance. A power PC processor with 400 MHz and its own graphic processor enable fast computing. The navigation and entertainment data are saved on a 30 GB hard disk. It is also possible to incorporate accessories into the RNS 510 like the telephone control, an iPod and other MP3 players. Combination with a Dynaudio sound system is also possible. 
Offroad navigation. A further innovation of the RNS 510 is a specially developed offroad navigation system. This mode makes it possible to record up to 500 route points during a journey, even in non-digitized areas. This allows the driver to find his or her way back from offroad adventures into any desert or steppe. In edit mode, the driver can modify the route as desired. A glance at the map in the RNS 510 display offers the required orientation. "


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Worldcarfans now has an initial writeup of the RNS510 navigation with some nice pictures.
http://www.worldcarfans.com/ne...ystem








They've even got a flag with my name on it.



















_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:54 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The German VW website has an update as of 7/18/07 indicating the Toureg will now be available with the RNS510 navigation system. The faceplate has been altered slightly to conform to the square opening on the Toureg. Just for clarity, the RNS510 was first seen on the Touran...perhaps VW should have made more of an effort to differentiate the names of their SUVs.
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:46 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## kevin_l (Jul 21, 2007)

there is a way to get it to work. the parts will be avalible at the end of the month. it will make the phone button work just like it should, it will cost anywhere from $550 - 625 installed plus gst. plus there are the same solutions for audi , bmw and mercedes. if you go to the 42 ave locatinon of auto temp air and sound in calgayr . or call 403-287-2585. ask for kevin and i can get you set up with working phone button


----------



## kevin_l (Jul 21, 2007)

i was told that all canadain cars with the phone button do not work. but i can get you the parts to do it yourself or if you in the calgary area we can install it for you. the parts will let you use the button and it works just like the factory system in the usa


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (kevin_l)*

15 nice screenshots of the RNS510 are in.
http://www.lutschi.biz/album/RNS510/index.html


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

That site isn't working for me at the moment. No matter...I want one!
The lame head unit is one of the very few things that really annoys me about the Eos.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (LuckyInChicago)*

Get in line...


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_15 nice screenshots of the RNS510 are in.

My only beef is that, from the pictures, I don't see a button that says iPod -- but I do see an AUX option. Based on that, you'll still be limited to controlling the iPod through some cheesy interface or something? Who knows...
Lets hope they don't mess it up though... there is so much potential for this head unit, especially even more if they pop in some iPod connectivity that is better than present. Hmm....


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_
My only beef is that, from the pictures, I don't see a button that says iPod -- but I do see an AUX option. Based on that, you'll still be limited to controlling the iPod through some cheesy interface or something? Who knows...
Lets hope they don't mess it up though... there is so much potential for this head unit, especially even more if they pop in some iPod connectivity that is better than present. Hmm....

I can overlook iPod control with the SD card slot...it's not perfect, but still 100% better!


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_
My only beef is that, from the pictures, I don't see a button that says iPod -- but I do see an AUX option. Based on that, you'll still be limited to controlling the iPod through some cheesy interface or something? Who knows...


Did you look for the German translation... iHülse


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

With the official introduction of the Tiguan at the Frankfurt Auto Show today, you can now build a Tiguan at the Volkswagen.de website.
Interestingly the new RNS510 touchscreen/MP3/SD card navigation system is priced at 2010€.








If you build an Eos and you select the antique RNS DVD navigation system, it is 2710€. Isn't that crazy?










_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:53 AM 9-16-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

For the first time you can now see a picture of the RNS510 navagation with the rear looking camera option and parking assist.


----------



## porschemaniac (Jan 27, 2007)

Until they release the RNS510, you can make the phone button work with this:
http://www.quickconnectproducts.com/QCVWS-2.html
See video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...pHI_4


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

When will this come available outside of Europe? I told them to install it on my EOS and they said depends if it comes available for Australia until then my car is being built with the standard Satnav Unit available now.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (slitko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slitko* »_When will this come available outside of Europe? I told them to install it on my EOS and they said depends if it comes available for Australia until then my car is being built with the standard Satnav Unit available now.

The Tiguan they're showing the new nav unit on won't start shipping until the middle of next year. Perhaps VW will switch the Eos over to the new unit at the same time, for the 2009 model year.


----------

